Ask HN: What do you miss about the web in the '90s? - alshtico
======
toufiqbarhamov
The lack of relentless corporate eavesdropping, and a sense of limitless
possibility. The adventure of it, while still a shadow of earlier years, was
still real too. The lack of a social media “culture”, the dominance of irc and
forums. Fewer people with less to offer and more to say, because even though
it wasn’t hard to get online, it wasn’t just mashing a thumb on a phone
either. The lack of techies claiming to be “saving the world.”

Above all? The weirdness, yet to be “toned down” in the name of profit.

------
ArtWomb
Good thread ;) That deep psychedelic flavor. That Mondo 2000 ethos. Will it
make a comeback in 2020s?

Josh Harris tours his company Pseudo.com in Soho NYC circa 1999.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqBGjCmHyvk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqBGjCmHyvk)

------
cimmanom
Webrings. Inline links to other people’s related content. The sense of
exploration and discovery.

------
sarah123ed
"I miss that kind of clarity" \-- Wabash

------
masonic
Benign advertising models.

------
inktony
Yahoo Messenger :'(

